# New Doggie After the loss of my 2 babies



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on Mr. Dex, he's beautiful. I'm glad to hear you have brought a new dog into your life to bring love, joy, and happiness back into it.

I will always need a dog in my life, for me it's not compelte unless I have at least one or two to share it with.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mr. Dex*

God Bless you for adopting Mr. Dex-he will keep you on the right track and I have no doubt that GiGi and Vinny sent him to you!! 
Dexter is a VERY HANDSOME BOY!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations on adopting, that's a great thing to do. I hope it helps you heal. We'd love to see more pictures!!


----------



## Gigi girl (Jul 4, 2011)

*Dexter New Rescue*

My new baby Mr. Dex....


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

What a handsome man! It warms my heart that he has a family of love now.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

What a stunning dog! Dex, you are soooo "hot"!!! You will have to keep the 'ladies' away....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dex is a good looking boy, great pictures of him.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done i know how hard it is when you have lost 2 dog


----------



## Gigi girl (Jul 4, 2011)

*Thank you all for all the kind words*

I still have my bad days about missing my two forever doggies. I have Dexter now by my side and on the bad days he always makes me smile and pulls me out of my depression. He is my own personal therapy doggie!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They are the best therapy. Welcome home Dexter.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We all need our own therapy dog!  dexter has a really sweet face. Love that shot of him with the Kong.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dexter*

Dexter has the sweetest face and I love the picture of Dex and his Kong.
Dogs are the BEST THERAPY!
I couldn't live without them!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Dexter has such a sweet face! I'm so glad that GiGi and Vinny sent him into your care! I know they are happy that you opened your heart and gave Dexter a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Dogs are our Angels here on Earth. Dex is here to watch over you for his time here. Remember they are always watching us from the Bridge and sending you love. 

Dex is one handsome boy and see such personality in his face. What a doll


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sure there were some rainbow bridge paws involved in sending Dexter your way.
He's a lovely boy!


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness. My daughter and son-in-law live in Huntington Beach and they have a Lab and a Golden that look just like your two.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Dexter is so beautiful, really glad you've found another special dog to love


----------

